# Craftsman Dozer Blade Lift Handle Won't Lock in Up Position



## thorng01 (Jan 18, 2016)

Howdy....just bought a 2008 Craftsman 54" Garden Tractor from a neighbor with a 48" GT Dozer Blade. I had to replace some parts from Sears and got it all connected. When I push down on the Lift Handle on the right, it raises the blade off the ground about 4 inches but won't lock in the Up position like the manual says it should. The Owner's Manual for the blade and all the installation instructions within don't help explain what might be wrong. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello thorng01,

Good to have you visit the tractor forum.

I looked at a Sears parts diagram for 48" GT dozer blade, model #48624414. Is this the model you are asking about?

There is a lift bracket, item #80 on internet diagram. P/N 24298. It has a catch that may be broken off. Take a look at yours.

It appears to me that the lift rod, item #42 on diagram, P/N 49819, fits into this bracket.

If the bracket is not broken, study the lift rod action to determine why it doesn't latch in.


----------



## thorng01 (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanks Harvey......I've been away for a couple weeks. Checking it out this weekend and will let you know.


----------

